# Zack Snyder's Justice League's ending song



## creativeforge (Mar 27, 2021)

Leonard Cohen gem had become to me what Stairway to Heaven is for many guitar stores employees: I just couldn't listen to the song anymore.

But then Zack Snyder brought in Allison Crowe to sing the song for the movie credits...

Here from Crowe's website:



> "“The director is also layering in some deeply personal elements. The movie closes with Leonard Cohen’s “Hallelujah,” performed by Allison Crowe, a friend who also sang it at Autumn’s funeral. It was Autumn’s favorite song. Now it’s an elegy to her.
> 
> Justice League, however anyone else feels about it, is made of the things—and people—Snyder loves, too. “When you think about the catharsis of it, if I was a potter, I would’ve made some pottery to look for some way through this,” he says. “But I’m a filmmaker, so you get this giant movie.”






Holy sacred moments right there...


----------

